# Favorite Insulated Screwdrivers



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello All,

Posting my first thread here to get everyone's opinion on insulated screwdriver brands.

So far I have seen that people are pretty positive about: 
Klein (obviously)
Milwaukee
Wera Kraftform

My co-worker has Kobalt ones he bought at Lowes, he seems to like them but I have heard some negative comments about them.

So my question is what is your favorite brand/screwdriver? I am considering Klein, but I would like to get some other opinions before buying.

Thanks,

~Jordan


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Wiha baby


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

derekwalls said:


> Wiha baby


Also heard good things about them. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Buy one of each, and decide for yourself.......


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Klein set here...


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

If your getting em for just occasionally working hot; wera makes a nice space saving set with a pouch. 1 handle and a bunch of drivers. I don't think it would be ideal if all your work is done hot though.


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

bml215 said:


> If your getting em for just occasionally working hot; wera makes a nice space saving set with a pouch. 1 handle and a bunch of drivers. I don't think it would be ideal if all your work is done hot though.


Yeah I was looking at those, comes with a little case too. I'm just looking for a decent set to use energized occasionally not daily.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Jordan.M said:


> Yeah I was looking at those, comes with a little case too. I'm just looking for a decent set to use energized occasionally not daily.


Same boat, tired of working hot 480 panels with reg Klein's.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

bml215 said:


> Same boat, tired of working hot 480 panels with reg Klein's.


You work in live 480 panels regularly? Just another way to be a team player right? Just like using your own battery tools


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> You work in live 480 panels regularly? Just another way to be a team player right? Just like using your own battery tools


What's wrong with using your own battery tools? I use my own drill and impact. Company provides power tools per truck but they are old and hardly function. They so replace my tools and batteries if anything ever happens to my stuff.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Jordan.M said:


> Hello All, Posting my first thread here to get everyone's opinion on insulated screwdriver brands. So far I have seen that people are pretty positive about: Klein (obviously) Milwaukee Wera Kraftform My co-worker has Kobalt ones he bought at Lowes, he seems to like them but I have heard some negative comments about them. So my question is what is your favorite brand/screwdriver? I am considering Klein, but I would like to get some other opinions before buying. Thanks, ~Jordan


 ww.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=35-9102&div=3&l1=insulated_tools
Ideal!!! Lol


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

bduerler said:


> What's wrong with using your own battery tools? I use my own drill and impact. Company provides power tools per truck but they are old and hardly function. They so replace my tools and batteries if anything ever happens to my stuff.


People can justify using their own tools on the job if they want. But no one can justify hot work just to make the boss happy


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> People can justify using their own tools on the job if they want. But no one can justify hot work just to make the boss happy


Ah ok I see what your saying.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Wiha or Felo, its hard plastic not a rubber condom.


----------



## Pault (Mar 17, 2012)

Anything but Klein. I use the Wera ones for everyday screwdrivers. It's just what was available at the time. Have held up great after 2 years.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> You work in live 480 panels regularly? Just another way to be a team player right? Just like using your own battery tools


I get plug in tools first of all. And occasionally 480, 208 more common. Never said I liked it, but part of the job sometimes.

And may I ask that a disagreement between us in another unrelated thread not spill into every thread I post in.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jordan.M said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Posting my first thread here to get everyone's opinion on insulated screwdriver brands.
> 
> ...


Hello Jordan;

Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:

Klein tools for me...


----------



## Mayan Koyote (Jan 25, 2014)

Wear Kraftform Plus Series 100 VDE (with reduced blade diameter)


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Wiha and Wera.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a set of Greenlee insulated drivers, held up well for the two times a year I need insulated drivers.


----------



## Skblay (May 15, 2013)

Bml.. Every time I see a post from you all I can do is shake my head, your an electricians helper you have no right to be working in a hot 480v panel..


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Wera and Wiha


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Klein. & wiha are both great, wiha seems better though & the Germans make great stuff.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

I have an ideal set but have only used it a handful of times. Its more of a hard plastic insulating which I like plus it wasnt overpriced like klein.


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

Wiha tools for hot work for me


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I have these tools available in the company tool catalog, although I have no idea why I would need them at the Telco!




http://www.cementexusa.com/index.php


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

Felo are my favorite but also have wiha and the quality is just as good. Personally like the felo soft grip handles better than the wiha though.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Cementex wrenches , rachets, sockets, & other stuff is excellent


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Wera for me, love em


----------



## Skblay (May 15, 2013)

Agreed cementex is a great company! Nice tools all USA made ice had good luck with all their tools I've used.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

_ I prefer the Compositools non conductive tools. I like the fact that the way they are made they are nonconductive._
_I do not use my nonconductive tools for every day work. I use them only for troubleshooting and working in close proximity of energized equipment._

_LC_


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Skblay said:


> Bml.. Every time I see a post from you all I can do is shake my head, your an electricians helper you have no right to be working in a hot 480v panel..


Oh yeah, I'm sure shutting down half a business midday will go over real well. Hired as a mechanic and paid as one. Think what you want, and I'll keep making money.


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

bml215 said:


> Oh yeah, I'm sure shutting down half a business midday will go over real well. Hired as a mechanic and paid as one. Think what you want, and I'll keep making money.


It's either that or no work. Working live will get you fire over here.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have Wiha insulated screwdrivers and I like them


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Mate said:


> It's either that or no work. Working live will get you fire over here.


And I wish that was the same case here but not with the last guy. He wanted to please the customer, I wanted to feed my family, so some things were done live.


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

bml215 said:


> And I wish that was the same case here but not with the last guy. He wanted to please the customer, I wanted to feed my family, so some things were done live.


Man I would hate to work for a guy that pleasing the customer comes before the safety of his employee.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Mate said:


> Man I would hate to work for a guy that pleasing the customer comes before the safety of his employee.


Yeah, it was what it was though. Not going to walk away from a job though. This area is rough.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If you do a lot of control work with recessed terminals you can't beat Wiha's slim insulated screwdrivers with a stick:


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Big John said:


> If you do a lot of control work with recessed terminals you can't beat Wiha's slim insulated screwdrivers with a stick:


 I do a ton of control stuff, I love Wera. They also have slim shaft.

The grip is awesome, and very comfortable.


http://www-us.wera.de/catalog_us.ht...ewdrivers_kraftform_plus__series_100_vde.html


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Wpgshocker said:


> I do a ton of control stuff, I love Wera. They also have slim shaft. http://www-us.wera.de/catalog_us.html?L=1&file=/en-US/root_category_screwdrivers_kraftform_plus__series_100_vde.html


Seriously? Slim shaft? All I can picture is... http://youtu.be/un3Wo5grdpo


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

electricmalone said:


> Seriously? Slim shaft? All I can picture is... http://youtu.be/un3Wo5grdpo


I should have seen that coming....


----------



## mmdrevo (Nov 17, 2013)

Big John said:


> If you do a lot of control work with recessed terminals you can't beat Wiha's slim insulated screwdrivers with a stick:


Same ones that I own. I have had no problems with them and I like the grip. I have not used others save the kleins but prefer these.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Wpgshocker said:


> I should have seen that coming....


That's what she said
I just can't help myself...


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

All but one of my screwdrivers in as insulated Wiha. My non insulated is an Ideal 7 in 1.


----------



## Chris A. (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a set of Felo drivers and I like them. Work great so far.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Jordan.M said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Posting my first thread here to get everyone's opinion on insulated screwdriver brands.
> 
> ...


Why? Most electricians shouldn't be doing hot work.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

ohmontherange said:


> Why? Most electricians shouldn't be doing hot work.


It happens, you like when you tell your 15yo son no rooting but you give him condoms anyway.


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

ohmontherange said:


> Why? Most electricians shouldn't be doing hot work.


I don't plan on doing hot work regularly or on high voltage stuff, but it cant hurt to have a decent set invested in to be over prepared rather than under prepared...


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

ohmontherange said:


> Why? Most electricians shouldn't be doing hot work.


Because this is what we do. You have to be kidding yourself if you think you well never work live.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

samc said:


> Because this is what we do. You have to be kidding yourself if you think you well never work live.


We do energized work on both AC and DC systems. However most if not all resi & commercial work can be done deenergized. 

Here is one of my Cementex kits. Notice the pliers / cutters are all Channellock brand. 

Truthfully, I never needed the insulated pliers & cutters. Wrenches, sockets, screwdrivers, hex drivers, torque wrenches are the most used.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

ohmontherange said:


> We do energized work on both AC and DC systems. However most if not all resi & commercial work can be done deenergized. Here is one of my Cementex kits. Notice the pliers / cutters are all Channellock brand. Truthfully, I never needed the insulated pliers & cutters. Wrenches, sockets, screwdrivers, hex drivers, torque wrenches are the most used.


really nice kit


----------

